# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Технологическая платформа 1С Предприятие 8.2

## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.153 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.153. Порядок обновления
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
Технология внешних компонент
Демонстрационная информационная база
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.153

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------

grohott (11.01.2014), killer zombiez (13.09.2013), noBeJIumeJIb (14.05.2014), olgad18 (09.01.2014), silz (07.05.2014), StSocrat (05.02.2014), Tchirka (26.03.2014)

----------


## i_66

.....

----------


## i_66

заходит в базу  только через Конфигуратор.
обычным путем не дает - "не обнаружена установленная версия программы".
что делать?

----------


## Severchukov

Что за конфигурация, как устанавливали?

---------- Post added at 22:55 ---------- Previous post was at 22:53 ----------

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

 Полный набор:
 Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления
 Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Технология внешних компонент
 Демонстрационная информационная база
 Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
 Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

 Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

 Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## i_66

До этого была какая-то версия...
Теперь указано:
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12) 
ваше 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.17.153).

----------


## Severchukov

> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.19.12)


Обновите Бухгалтерию до текущего релиза.
У вас: 2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011
Актуальный: 2.0.44.13 от 08.02.2013

----------


## i_66

где и как?

----------


## Severchukov

> где и как?


Напишите какая у вас версия: Базовая, Проф, Корп? Я вам пакет обновлений подготовлю.

----------


## i_66

> Напишите какая у вас версия: Базовая, Проф, Корп? Я вам пакет обновлений подготовлю.


наверное, Проф, в одной базе можно вести несколько предприятий. В Справке о программе не указано.

----------


## Severchukov

Подборку обновлений сделаю, здесь выложу, платформа до обновления была 8.2 или 8.1?

----------


## i_66

не знаю. какая могла быть в марте 2011...

----------


## i_66

8.2, наверное

----------


## Severchukov

Сначала через Конфигуратор загрузите конфигурацию из cf-файла, который в комплекте вот этой установки 
*Полная установка Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 для платформы 8.2 релиз 2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011*: СКАЧАТЬ
А потом вот эти обновления 
*Файлы обновлений для Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0 для платформы 8.2 с релиза 2.0.20.10 от 29.03.2011 до релиза 2.0.45.5 19.02.2013*: Скачать

----------


## i_66

не работает, что делать?

----------


## i_66

посмотрите личку

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.169 от 15.02.2013

 Полный набор:
 Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.169. Порядок обновления
 Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Технология внешних компонент
 Демонстрационная информационная база
 Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
 Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.169

 Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

 Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

Патч: ССЫЛКА

----------

bmz (13.03.2013), Natali-1505 (21.03.2013), SMRA2012 (15.03.2013)

----------


## Lutiy

посдкажите пожалуйста! какая платформа 1С 8.2 нужна при след.условиях: w7*64 bit, 2 машины на 1 конфигурацию, машины в сети офиса.
я установил, как было написано для w7*64 bit, однако там что-то насчет сервера, короче хрень в которой не понимаю, даже запустить не смог.

----------


## Severchukov

Для работы с одной ИБ в локальной сети Вы вполне можете воспользоваться вот этим решением:Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows. она для 32-разрядной ОС, но без проблем работает на 64-х разрядных в режиме эмуляции.
А Вы, наверное. пытались установить Сервер 1С?

----------

Lutiy (14.03.2013)

----------


## Lutiy

1. Благодарствую.
2. Так и было - Сервер *64.

----------


## volker

> Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.169 от 15.02.2013
> 
> Патч: ССЫЛКА


А какой пароль на архив?

Может кто подскажет по проблеме. Установил 1С 8.2.17.169 32 бит, скачал патчер - пропатчилось, все работает. Решил попробовать платформу 64, установил. Все патчеры пишут Can not find source bytes! Попробовал снова пропатчить 32, то же самое. Хотя 32 версия работает. Непонятен механизм защиты бэкбас.длл

----------


## Severchukov

Вот ссылка на патч без пароля: ССЫЛКА

----------

Natali-1505 (21.03.2013), Vesta (30.07.2013), БУХ (22.11.2013)

----------


## volker

Снес 1С и 32 и 64, заново поставил 64 - патч не сработал. Поставил 32 - патч сработал сразу же. Патч работает только на 32-разрядную версию 1С сервера?

----------


## Severchukov

Да, пока только 32-х разрядный.

---------- Post added at 10:30 ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 ----------




> Попробовал снова пропатчить 32, то же самое. Хотя 32 версия работает. Непонятен механизм защиты бэкбас.длл


Так как длл уже была пропатчена. то патч просто не нашел те байты которые необходимо заменить и предупредил об этом.

----------

volker (24.03.2013)

----------


## Milena

Помогите, пожалуйста. 1С 8-2 платформа Версия 8.2.17.157 при установке просит ключ лицензии.  Как можно обойти. Сроки горят. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Severchukov

> Помогите, пожалуйста. 1С 8-2 платформа Версия 8.2.17.157 при установке просит ключ лицензии.  Как можно обойти. Сроки горят. Заранее благодарю.





> Вот ссылка на патч без пароля: ССЫЛКА


В архиве инструкция и патч

----------

Milena (29.03.2013)

----------


## Milena

При запуске система написала следующее: Can not find source bytes!

----------


## Severchukov

> При запуске система написала следующее: Can not find source bytes!


В архиве readme-файл, там написан, для 8.1 патчить backend.dll, для 8.2 патчить backbas.dll

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.18.61 от 22.03.2013

 Полный набор:
 Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.18.61. Порядок обновления
 Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
 Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
 Технология внешних компонент
 Демонстрационная информационная база
 Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
 Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.18.61

 Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

 Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ[/QUOTE]

Патч: ССЫЛКА

----------


## hnom

как установить этот патч

----------


## Severchukov

> как установить этот патч


Скачиваете, распаковываете архив, читаете readme.txt, и делаете так, как в нм написано.

----------


## DJ_FOBOSS

Братцы! Выручайте! Может не в тему, но все же, дайте, пожалуйста, кто нибудь рабочую ссылку на дистриб платформы и если можно клиента и сервера, но в первую очередь интересует платформа 1С 8.2 (8.2.13.218)

Именно этой версии!
Начальство мозг ест большой ложкой! Спасайте! ПЛЗ!

----------


## Severchukov

Вечером будет.

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.18.104 от 27.06.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

Алекс-W (21.08.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.18.109 от 10.07.2013*

Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.18.109 от 10.07.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## Severchukov

*
ИСПРАВИЛ ССЫЛКИ

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.18.109 от 10.07.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.19.60 от 13.08.2013*

Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

Oven3003 (25.09.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.19.68 от 04.09.2013*

Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

deniskoks (07.09.2013)

----------


## lamer_dead

ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ link it`s bad

----------


## Poluk

Люди добрые пожалуйста. есть ли у кого нибудь рабочие сцылки на скачивание Технологическая платформы 8.2  1С:Предприятия для Windows  и патча к ней. а еще было бы отлично рабочие сцылки  на :
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows, Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows.

----------


## devilfmua

извиняюсь, в шапке битая ссылка, можете перезалить? Если не сложно на Deposit/YandexDisk/Mega/GDrive

----------


## aragon

Технологическая платформа 8.2 для Windows. Версия 8.2.19.76 - скачать

----------

Den83 (12.04.2014), denis-udovenko (14.12.2013), devilfmua (03.12.2013), Elena1976 (13.02.2014), Nikomed (06.02.2014), RokeAlvo (16.01.2014), shrank (05.05.2014), sneg777 (05.12.2013), StSocrat (05.02.2014), svaf (13.12.2013), Sveta911 (05.05.2014), zhezl (13.05.2014), zweig (23.12.2013)

----------


## www ollon ru

кому интересен аналоги 1С на C#, обращайтесь в личку

----------


## kuzna2010

1с хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство при заходе просит соединения с сервером, как запустить без соединения И?

----------


## aragon

залейте кто нибудь технологическую платформу 8.3 для Windows. 
Желательно Яндекс Диск.

----------


## arccos6pi

> залейте кто нибудь технологическую платформу 8.3 для Windows. 
> Желательно Яндекс Диск.


Технологическа?я платформа 8.3.4.408.rar

----------

aragon (28.01.2014), Nikomed (06.02.2014), T72 (28.01.2014)

----------


## Nikomed

Приветствую всех!!! Очень нужна платформа 8.2.19.80 Спасибо!!! Желательно на яндекс диске :)

----------


## Persempre

Добрый день. 8.2.19.83 нет случаем ? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день. 8.2.19.83 нет случаем ? Заранее спасибо


*Поищите здесь*

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день. 8.2.19.83 нет случаем ? Заранее спасибо



Технологическая платформа 8.2.19.83
Технологическая платформа 8.2.19.90
Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.437

----------

A5401160 (08.05.2014), aragon (11.03.2014), arsik007 (26.03.2014), blondyhacker (13.03.2014), geoix (18.03.2014), Kabaska (20.03.2014), nezabudka (31.03.2014), nri-79 (12.03.2014), Tchirka (26.03.2014), Зелень (11.03.2014), Татьяна NSK (26.03.2014), шоколадина (28.03.2014)

----------


## arccos6pi

Технологическая платформа 8.2.19.90
Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.465
Технологическая платформа 8.3.4.482 (Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)
Технологическая платформа 8.3.5.823 (Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!)

----------

slasavasa (20.05.2014), starek (12.05.2014), UN7PBZ (08.11.2015), Алекс-W (12.05.2014), Инночка-киска (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ВИРУСОВ НЕТ! ПРОВЕРЕНО MSE, AVG, NOD, AVIRA, DRWEB. Если Касперский ругается - переименовываем exe в rar и - о чудо! - вирусы пропадают!*

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.0, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.1, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.1.15.14 от 30.10.2009*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.2.19.90 от 11.03.2014*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.4.465 от 04.04.2014*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

algg (06.05.2014), Andyman (13.05.2014), BMTiger (06.05.2014), dik_79 (14.05.2014), dmiwis (20.05.2014), Gremlinus (22.12.2016), noBeJIumeJIb (14.05.2014), silz (07.05.2014), x185ta (07.05.2014), Алекс-W (12.05.2014), Инночка-киска (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ТЕСТОВАЯ версия 8.2.19.102 от 07.05.2014 (ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

A5401160 (08.05.2014), dmiwis (21.05.2014), Gremlinus (22.12.2016), oleksiy_im (26.05.2014), pirat-123 (21.05.2014), Rocky (27.05.2014), trntuser (11.05.2014)

----------


## letvipdep

*Технологическая платформа 1С 8.2, релиз 8.2.19.102  от  15.05.2014* 

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows:*

*turbobit*….*exclusiveloader*…..*hitfile*

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows  учебная:*

*turbobit*….*exclusiveloader*…..*hitfile*

*Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows:*

*turbobit*….*exclusiveloader*…..*hitfile*

*Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows:*

*turbobit*….*exclusiveloader*…..*hitfile*

----------

densm (05.11.2014), dmiwis (21.05.2014), Gurna (20.05.2014), pirat-123 (21.05.2014), RESTORER (26.05.2014), Rocky (27.05.2014), RussianSexton (25.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*МОБИЛЬНАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНЫЙ релиз 8.3.4.22 от 21.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало # [#]http://rusfolder.com/40636227[/#]

----------

Gremlinus (22.12.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ТЕСТОВАЯ версия 8.3.5.924 от 30.05.2014 (ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Gremlinus (22.12.2016)

----------


## DEL

11111111111111111111

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.2.19.102 от 15.05.2014 (САМЫЙ ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная): 

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Учебная версия:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Portable-версия (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

- ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА, ССЫЛКИ НА ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКУЮ ПЛАТФОРМУ 8.Х *В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

